# What is the fastest speed you have cycled ??



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2015)

Just looking at a response from my post re' the Lake District (someone reached over 40 mph down Wrynose Pass)......it reminded me of when I cycled the Horseshoe Pass (North Wales) when I was 16 years old (52 years ago........NO FEAR at that age). My mate had a 'gizmo' for speed & distance that showed up to 40 mph and the needle was way over the top !!
Nowadays......as soon as I reach 25 mph the brakes go on as I see danger now (potholes etc.) that somehow never existed back then .
Got me wondering.............what crazy speeds have others reached and lived to tell the tale


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2015)

52mph down a short hill in Truro. It was part of my commute home and I loved seeing how fast I could go down it every night.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2015)

119 MPH.


----------



## TissoT (25 Oct 2015)

44 mph running on a 54/12 gear at the Manchester velo.


----------



## Cold (25 Oct 2015)

62mph down Birdlip Hill in Gloucester.


----------



## HLaB (25 Oct 2015)

This thread comes up from time to time and is always fun. My fastest is still 47.6mph down the String Road on Arran; and if I could do that, I bet good descenders could easily do 60mph+ there :-)


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Oct 2015)

12 mph and with tailwind


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Oct 2015)

40mph. It was on a long shallow descent, which allowed me to build the speed up steadily. On steep descents I tend to panic and hit the brakes.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

34 mph down Broomfield Hill in Richmond Park. The road surface isn't that great and there are bends. I was utterly terrified.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2015)

32 mph going through the underpass into the village, the speed camera thingy gave me the speed and told me to slow down.
Approach is downhill but speed camera is on uphill stretch.
Felt great, not had that buzz since my horse galloping days  .


----------



## Eribiste (25 Oct 2015)

I managed 48mph down Little Malvern Priory bank a couple of weeks ago, which I suppose makes me older, but no wiser.


----------



## rb58 (25 Oct 2015)

35.53mph. On 67" fixed gear.


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2015)

54mph, whilst be overtaken by Geoff Platts, that was in Lincolnshire which is not all flat.


----------



## addictfreak (25 Oct 2015)

53 MPH, going down Kilhope Cross in Weadale


----------



## psmiffy (25 Oct 2015)

74kph - fully loaded down a long very steep straightish bit coming off a big hill in Greece - was about a metre inside the white line and was overtaken by a petrol tanker


----------



## winjim (25 Oct 2015)

It must've been over 40mph going down that hill in Snowdonia, before being launched into the air by the bike of the downed rider in front of me, followed by a sharp deceleration courtesy of a dry stone wall.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2015)

Fast enough, on four wheels, to set the speed cameras off coming down from J24(M62). 50mph limit.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2015)

rb58 said:


> 35.53mph. On 67" fixed gear.



Fire in the hold !


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2015)

38.7 mph a few weeks ago, on a stunning ride with the Salford cycling group. It was in the hills north of Belmont on a segment called The Big Dipper. All the tough climbs are worth it for decents like that.


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Oct 2015)

I hit 28.5mph going downhill on the MTB.
I will not be doing that again!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2015)

Way back in the 1980's, I had one of those speedo's that ran off a little wheel positioned against the bike front wheel. At speeds of over 30 mph the little wheel used to skip and wouldn't give a stable reading. The solution was to take one hand off the handlebars and reach down to hold it in place whilst pedaling like a demon on fast downhills...there was a stop for the needle just after the 40 mph mark and I regularly hit that. Stupid doesn't really start to cover it. 

Nowadays (using GPS), 35.1 mph on the hybrid, which felt like it was on the verge of running out of gearing almost as quickly as I was running out of road. Disk brakes = good.

And 39.1 mph on the road bike through the dip at Wothersome, near Bramham Park. Focused my concentration a bit there as the road was a little bit damp in the bottom of the dip and the gentle curve onto the uphill section seemed quite a bit tighter at that speed...

I'll have to have another go next spring when it's dryer. It's a 60 mph limit so I've got a bit left to play with.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2015)

43mph coming out of Saddington for those that know Leicestershire.


----------



## Norry1 (25 Oct 2015)

57.2mph this year in the Alps, coming back down from Oz Village near Alp D'Huez.


----------



## steve50 (25 Oct 2015)

32.5mph on a sprint downhill on one of the roads local to me,


----------



## andyfraser (25 Oct 2015)

I hit just over 43mph on my road bike on one of the hills down to J16 of the M4 last summer. Had I known the road I could've gone faster. I didn't know how tight a right hander was and slowed down for it. I didn't need to as it turns out but better safe than sorry. I keep meaning to go back and try for 50mph.

I've probably gone faster when I was younger but I didn't have a way to measure speed then.


----------



## thunderlips76 (25 Oct 2015)

51 mph down into foxholes near Scarborough


----------



## I like Skol (25 Oct 2015)

55mph Down the Snake Pass earlier this year. It was one of those perfect storm days where everything came together nicely. No fear and would do it again and faster given the chance


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Oct 2015)

screenman said:


> 54mph, whilst be overtaken by Geoff Platts, that was in Lincolnshire which is not all flat.


Ha! We know Geoff very well, no shame at all in being overtaken by him.


----------



## mjr (25 Oct 2015)

33mph, on the flat, along the river bank into King's Lynn.

I've recorded similar descending from the Mendips, but not quite that because most of them have hairpins or junctions at inopportune points.

What flat speeds have you all recorded?


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2015)

38 without too much tailwind, 40++ with a Gale that I could only do 4mph riding into.

Even now at my advanced years I want to see at least 30mph if only for a short while on every ride.


----------



## Norry1 (25 Oct 2015)

screenman said:


> 38 without too much tailwind, 40++ with a Gale that I could only do 4mph riding into.
> 
> Even now at my advanced years I want to see at least 30mph if only for a short while on every ride.




Ha, that is one of my rules as well. Never do a ride where I don't hit 30mph somewhere


----------



## rualexander (25 Oct 2015)

56mph down a long straight road in Tasmania fully loaded with camping gear, 54mph down the hill south of Clisham on Harris and also down The String road on Arran.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2015)

51.5mph descending the Jura Mountains, France in September.


----------



## Donger (25 Oct 2015)

There may be a big difference between the fastest you have ever gone and the fastest you have been going when you last dared to look at the speedo. I've seen 37mph come up on Fish Hill near Broadway (Worcs), but to be honest I generally don't dare take my eyes off the road surface ahead once I pass about 33. Once I pass 25 on a hill, I have the stopping distance of an oil tanker. Once did 25 on the flat for a couple of hundred yards, but massively wind-assisted. I have seen @Dark46 descend at over 50mph with his chain hanging off. I'd have him committed.


----------



## Ihatehills (25 Oct 2015)

44mph downhill wind assisted on my hybrid, I'm not sure I'd wanna go much faster as it felt a bit twitchy at that speed


----------



## andyfraser (25 Oct 2015)

Donger said:


> There may be a big difference between the fastest you have ever gone and the fastest you have been going when you last dared to look at the speedo. I've seen 37mph come up on Fish Hill near Broadway (Worcs), but to be honest I generally don't dare take my eyes off the road surface ahead once I pass about 33. Once I pass 25 on a hill, I have the stopping distance of an oil tanker. Once did 25 of the flat for a couple of hundred yards, but massively wind-assisted. I have seen @Dark46 descend at over 50mph with his chain hanging off. I'd have him committed.


My Garmin has a field for the highest speed reached on a ride so I wait until I've slowed down and look then.


----------



## HLaB (25 Oct 2015)

Garmin says I've been faster on the flat than I have downhill, 48mph and for a sustained period of time but zooming in I've suddenly jump over to other side of railway tracks for a distance and back again, I suspect interference  I've definitely seen speeds of over 30mph in the Fens and sprints but most of my rides have elements of climb/descent so its not easy to pick out max on the flat. I know Ive went faster but this training session is consistently over 30mph in one direction, maxing at 31.6mph, I can pull that out quickly and I believe that


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2015)

andyfraser said:


> My Garmin has a field for the highest speed reached on a ride so I wait until I've slowed down and look then.


I discovered that field on mine the other day when trying to change one field from 'Elapsed Time' to 'Overall Speed'. My maximum since the last reset was 77 kph (48 mph), which is a bit down on the more usual ~88 kph (55 mph). 

It has been a slowish year compared to some in the past because I don't have a high enough top gear to pedal to higher speeds, my weight loss has reduced my freewheeling terminal velocity, and many of the times that I would normally be doing higher speeds have been on days with unfavourable wind conditions.

I was talking to someone on my last forum ride about adrenaline junkies and he surprised me by suggesting that I must be one because I descend a lot faster than him. In fact I am the opposite - I am generally a bit of a wimp - for example, I won't go on rollercoasters and I am hopeless with heights. It's just that I don't feel out of control at 80 kph on a bike. That would be on a long slope of about 5%-6% where it takes some time to build the speed up. Steep descents are a different matter - anything over about 10% makes me very nervous because speed builds up very rapidly and is hard to shed quickly without risking losing control. I would probably keep my speed down to 50-60 kph max on slopes like that, and often a lot less.

I descend more cautiously when there are sheep roaming about, gusting crosswinds, a poor road surface or a tight bend ahead.


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Oct 2015)

44.5 mph descending from Spelga.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Oct 2015)

My fastest was 51mph on the A53 towards Leek, but the speed which stands out in my mind was when I was on the Isle of Lewis heading for Rhenegidale. There was a very strong headwind and I was going downhill and struggled to do 11mph, then came to a hairpin bend and once I'd got round it (which was difficult in itself) b*****r me, it was like a cork out of a bottle and within a very short time I was doing 44mph and overshot the right hand turn I needed to do despite hauling on my brakes for all I was worth.


----------



## speccy1 (25 Oct 2015)

About 10 years ago, 54mph coming down from the hills of Dartmoor, I`ve grown a little more sensible since then


----------



## Jody (25 Oct 2015)

50 mph off road when I was younger. 47 mph on road according to strava but that's on nobbly tyres.


----------



## Jody (25 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Fast enough, on four wheels, to set the speed cameras off coming down from J24(M62). 50mph limit.


 I would love to set a camera off. Can't think of any in a suitable spot in Sheffield.


----------



## tallliman (25 Oct 2015)

About 38ish coming down Beacon Hill in Leicestershire.

Overtook a guy on a moped today coming down a hill at 31mph....think I suprised him!


----------



## Clanghead (25 Oct 2015)

41.5 mph going downhill at Otterbourne nr Winchester on tandem with other half stoking, about 20 years ago, after making her promise not to use hub brake which was her only form of control, just to see how fast we could go. Agreed, and happy, to never try that again.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Oct 2015)

Fastest I have measured was dropping off Ventoux at 95 kph


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2015)

50 point something mph. I have it written down somewhere in one of my diaries. It only lasted about 5 or 6 seconds then i leveled out. That was enough, i had to reach 50 just to say i've done it once, I wont be doing it again, Now if i reach 35 mph it seems scary.


----------



## andyfraser (25 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I discovered that field on mine the other day when trying to change one field from 'Elapsed Time' to 'Overall Speed'. My maximum since the last reset was 77 kph (48 mph), which is a bit down on the more usual ~88 kph (55 mph).
> 
> It has been a slowish year compared to some in the past because I don't have a high enough top gear to pedal to higher speeds, my weight loss has reduced my freewheeling terminal velocity, and many of the times that I would normally be doing higher speeds have been on days with unfavourable wind conditions.
> 
> ...


I won't do rollercoasters either and I can only handle heights in planes and helicopters. I was coming down a very steep hill last week (I don't know how steep) on my hybrid and didn't let myself get over 30mph because I knew there was a junction at the bottom and wanted to make sure I could stop. The acceleration down that hill was enough to make my stomach turn over.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Oct 2015)

Just over 30mph on a descent in the Peak District.

The Rose felt stable enough, but I didn't like it and was braking gently and glad to see the descent was about to level.


----------



## Glenn (25 Oct 2015)

Approx 45mph down into Castlebay on Barra.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2015)

Jody said:


> I would love to set a camera off. Can't think of any in a suitable spot in Sheffield.


Built on seven hills, there must be one.
Done on this


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2015)

This thread has me trying to think of suitable descents around here where I can go for a PB...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> This thread has me trying to think of suitable descents around here where I can go for a PB...


A58, down into Leeds?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Oct 2015)

I've hit 50 in two different places IIRC. Down Sheephouse Lane towards Belmont (done several times) and down to Fernlee Reservoir off Long Hill.

I've lost my bottle this year though - max is about 45.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> This thread has me trying to think of suitable descents around here where I can go for a PB...


You've got loads of them!

I hit a pretty high speed going down Arthington Bank on the Tour de Yorkshire sportive before slowing for a bend. (Someone didn't make that bend and hit a dry stone wall.)

Also Otley East Chevin? (Someone crashed on that descent too on the TdY!)

The Cow and Calf at Ilkley is another obvious one - watch out for the cattle grid!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> 52mph down a short hill in Truro. It was part of my commute home and I loved seeing how fast I could go down it every night.


 Which hill was it? I might have a stab at it when I'm down there at New Year.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You've got loads of them!
> 
> I hit a pretty high speed going down Arthington Bank on the Tour de Yorkshire sportive before slowing for a bend. (Someone didn't make that bend and hit a dry stone wall.)
> 
> ...


Inspiring routes, pointing out that someone crashed on them.
Agree on cattle grid though.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> A58, down into Leeds?





ColinJ said:


> You've got loads of them!
> 
> I hit a pretty high speed going down Arthington Bank on the Tour de Yorkshire sportive before slowing for a bend. (Someone didn't make that bend and hit a dry stone wall.)
> 
> ...



Loads to go at aren't there?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2015)

42.1 mph down the Kirkstone Pass as per the video posted in the Lake District thread on my hybrid. 

The fastest I've pedalled on a flat is about 32mph on my road bike. There was a tail wind too.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Inspiring routes, pointing out that someone crashed on them.
> Agree on cattle grid though.


Better safe, than sorry! (Conditions were incredibly wet for the first half of the TdY event when those 2 crashes took place.)

I had been warned about that cattle grid but conditions were murky when I did the Cow and Calf descent and I didn't spot the grid in time to slow down much. I was still doing 75 kph (47 mph) when I went over it ...


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Oct 2015)

I think I topped 40mph going down Berriedale. I am not the bravest, and was particularly concerned when my back wheel started to lock up while applying the brakes. There is quite a sharp left turn at the bottom of that hill, but luckily nothing was coming the other way.

On the level, I think I got to 32 or 33mph for a moment on a slick wheeled mountain bike when I was in my late 20s.


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Oct 2015)

I think I topped 40mph going down Berriedale. I am not the bravest, and was particularly concerned when my back wheel started to lock up while applying the brakes. There is quite a sharp left turn at the bottom of that hill, but luckily nothing was coming the other way.

On the level, I think I got to 32 or 33mph for a moment on a slick wheeled mountain bike when I was in my late 20s.


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Oct 2015)

I think I topped 40mph going down Berriedale. I am not the bravest, and was particularly concerned when my back wheel started to lock up while applying the brakes. There is quite a sharp left turn at the bottom of that hill, but luckily nothing was coming the other way.

On the level, I think I got to 32 or 33mph for a moment on a slick wheeled mountain bike when I was in my late 20s.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> I've hit 50 in two different places IIRC. Down Sheephouse Lane towards Belmont (done several times) and down to Fernlee Reservoir off Long Hill.
> 
> I've lost my bottle this year though - max is about 45.



That's quick down to Fernlee. That road is like a gravety pull - just no stopping.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2015)

I've hit 55 mph locally a few times, namely Woodhead and Chunal. Topped 60 in North Wales coming into Betsw-y-coed and on Snaefell.

Not done much recently as I'm usually commuting on the fixed, and things get messy after 33mph.


----------



## LocalLad (25 Oct 2015)

42.9mph on a beautiful downhill that was straight all the way and straight afterwards. Brilliant, it was on my first ( and only so far) commute in to work.

Unfortunately,I had to go back up that hill on the way home. I was nearly sick by the top


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

44mph..rolling,thurstaston on the wirral..60+ was easily achievable,but as i don't wear a helmet and that kerb looked awfully hard,that was plenty


----------



## Glow worm (25 Oct 2015)

38mph, down a hill coming home from the pub near Bangor, Gwynedd - after a few whiskies too, so I deserve double points,


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2015)

LocalLad said:


> 42.9mph on a beautiful downhill that was straight all the way and straight afterwards. Brilliant, it was on my first ( and only so far) commute in to work.
> 
> Unfortunately,I had to go back up that hill on the way home. I was nearly sick by the top



Sounds like the hill i did my 50mph on. I gave up climbing it the other year when i had a bit of a heart flutter climbing it on a hot day. I stopped before the top had a rest then walked to the top. Health comes before pride. i go up it by car on my way to work. It's a second gear climb in a car so you can imagine how steep it is.


----------



## Alex H (26 Oct 2015)

Tandem - 45mph quite regularly on the hill 400m from our house 

Tourer - 39mph - hill into Saint Brice from the outskirts of Saint Junien


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Oct 2015)

I have hit 49.9mph numerous times on a hill near me - I keep going back to hit the magic 50 but keep failing which annoys me disproportionality. I usually run out of gearing. I might have to load up with a heavy rucksack or try drafting a car to get the magic number.


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 Oct 2015)

Not unheard of to hit over 50mph quite regularly round here but 55 is my top speed


----------



## nickyboy (26 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> I've hit 50 in two different places IIRC. Down Sheephouse Lane towards Belmont (done several times) and down to Fernlee Reservoir off Long Hill.
> 
> I've lost my bottle this year though - max is about 45.


Down to Fernlee reservoir is a pretty scary descent so 
50 is available on quite a lot of Peak District descents if you've got the wind behind you. My fastest is 56 down Holme Moss towards Holmfirth. That's probably the fastest descent in the Peak District (I certainly don't know a faster one) and the fastest Strava speed on that is 58mph


----------



## Andywinds (26 Oct 2015)

Was that going to the roundabout to the air balloon? Bloody hell that is fast down there, I'm in Stroud so might try it 



Cold said:


> 62mph down Birdlip Hill in Gloucester.


----------



## Andywinds (26 Oct 2015)

I've hit 46mph on a shortish downhill section, 46mph and I cannot see that I can go any faster. My max on the flat is 39 and that was for a few seconds.


----------



## Cold (26 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> Was that going to the roundabout to the air balloon? Bloody hell that is fast down there, I'm in Stroud so might try it



No it's the one as you go past the George hotel in Birdlip and down into Witcombe I don't actually know what the hill is called but I call it Birdlip hill


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Oct 2015)

50.6 or something like that coming down the Pyrenees from Andorra into France.

About 37-38 on the flat. Down the dual carriageway by Gatwick (slightly less picturesque than the above).


----------



## the_craig (26 Oct 2015)

I managed 74km/h (45mph) on the descent from Forth to the crossroads at Briech in West Lothian on my hybrid. Sadly my phone died and I lost the strava data (a likely story ) 

On a flat section on my commute, I can sustain a good burst of 50km/h for ~1km.


----------



## Gixxerman (26 Oct 2015)

Approximately 45 mph down a hill past North Elkington near Louth, Lincolnshire. Didn't stop a bellend in a 4x4 trying to overtake me though, even though it was a narrow road of only 1.5 car widths.


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Oct 2015)

Hit around 45mph a few times - off the Long Mynd, Gospel Pass, couple of the decents in the Peaks, etc etc. Always seem to cap out around 45...problly as I'm on MTB gearing most of the time and spin out in the low 30s.

Hit the low 30s on the flats with stupid tailwinds a couple of times - on Sout Uist in the Outer Hebrides - setting off hit 15mph from a stationary without even peddling. Other time in Gemany on a plateau 5-600m up with a thunderstorm and lightening incoming. ****ing it due to the fear of getting hit and lack of cover probably helped with the speed too....


----------



## Scoosh (26 Oct 2015)

kph down the Bougille on Arran, on the flying sofa.


----------



## L Q (26 Oct 2015)

Hit 46mph coming down from the Wolds and have to say I wasn't a fan as it was typical Lincolnshire lane with gravel strewn all over it.


----------



## Gixxerman (26 Oct 2015)

L Q said:


> Hit 46mph coming down from the Wolds and have to say I wasn't a fan as it was typical Lincolnshire lane with gravel strewn all over it.


Been there, done that. Going down a hill into Rothwell at 40+mph only to be greeted with a pot-hole strewn road at the bottom, managed to brake and swerve enough to miss the worst holes and stayed on and luckily avoided any damage to the bike. Could have been nasty. Learned my lesson now. I keep the speed low on roads that I haven't been down recently in case of unknown hazards.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (26 Oct 2015)

Like to do some Kilo sprints on a flat road now and then. 

PR 1:01:22 - 1km
58.8km/h (36.5mph) Ave
63.4km/h (39.4mph) Max

103km/h (64.0mph) on rollers then ran out of gears


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Oct 2015)

L Q said:


> Hit 46mph coming down from the Wolds and have to say I wasn't a fan as it was typical Lincolnshire lane with gravel strewn all over it.



Funnily enough, last time I was out in the Wolds a van ful of lads in motorcycle leathers was out sweeping up the gravel from corners. Guess they don't much like it either and were cleaning the route prior to a ride.


----------



## L Q (26 Oct 2015)

Oh yes, was coming down from the red hill nature reserve down towards Donnington on Bain and thought I would give it everything, bad idea. Wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Andywinds (26 Oct 2015)

That is quick.



A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Like to do some Kilo sprints on a flat road now and then.
> 
> PR 1:01:22 - 1km
> 58.8km/h (36.5mph) Ave
> ...


----------



## Gixxerman (26 Oct 2015)

L Q said:


> Oh yes, was coming down from the red hill nature reserve down towards Donnington on Bain and thought I would give it everything, bad idea. Wouldn't do it again.


Know it very well. Not been down it, but been up it a few times.


----------



## TheJDog (26 Oct 2015)

I hit over 100 kph in the Alps over the summer, but as a kid I saw an indicated 68 mph on an old wired cateye. No idea how accurate it was but I was scared out of my wits. No helmet, shorts, and then a bend much tighter than I had any right to be on at that speed.


----------



## Andywinds (26 Oct 2015)

at 100kph you must be really tucked in? I bet if you sat up you would get blown off the bike!


----------



## TheJDog (26 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> at 100kph you must be really tucked in? I bet if you sat up you would get blown off the bike!



Not as much as you'd think, it was really steep. The worst bit was I was following my friend, maybe 15 yards between us, and a girl on a motorbike decided to pass me, plant herself in the gap, and then hit the brakes for a corner coming up. I thought my number had come up.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2015)

Glow worm said:


> 38mph, down a hill coming home from the pub near Bangor, Gwynedd - after a few whiskies too, so I deserve double points,


After a few whiskies???? ae you sure it wasn't 83mph


----------



## Andywinds (26 Oct 2015)

Yes I bet. 45mph is more than enough for me! Unless it's a really straight flat downhill section and the sun is out and no wind and rain.



TheJDog said:


> Not as much as you'd think, it was really steep. The worst bit was I was following my friend, maybe 15 yards between us, and a girl on a motorbike decided to pass me, plant herself in the gap, and then hit the brakes for a corner coming up. I thought my number had come up.


----------



## User16625 (26 Oct 2015)

50mph in the Brecon Beacons. First time I tried to go that fast I only managed 49mph which sucked but I got there in the end.


----------



## steve50 (26 Oct 2015)

Today, personal best, 36.7 mph down Freeschool lane, halifax.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Oct 2015)

50.3mph this year, down Cefn Bryn in the Gower. Regularly hit mid 40's around here though. There's a hill whichever way you ride.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2015)

steve50 said:


> Today, personal best, 36.7 mph down Freeschool lane, halifax.


Past the Infirmary?


----------



## steve50 (26 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Past the Infirmary?



Yep. though it's not a hospital anymore, private apartments now.


----------



## claudbutler (26 Oct 2015)

Put in cyclist drafting on you tube complete nutters


----------



## nickyboy (26 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> I've hit 55 mph locally a few times, namely Woodhead and Chunal. Topped 60 in North Wales coming into Betsw-y-coed and on Snaefell.
> 
> Not done much recently as I'm usually commuting on the fixed, and things get messy after 33mph.



You inspired me to have a look at my fastest speeds down the local descents, all of which you'll know

Leek Road (to Buxton) 50
Woodhead (East) 50
Peep O'Day (to Hayfield) 50
Fernilee 50
Snake (East) 50
Snake (West) 51
Holme Moss (to Glossop) 52
Chunal (to Glossop) 53
Holme Moss (to Holmefirth) 56

I needed a decent tailwind to hit those numbers though. Funny how these descents at 45mph feel easy and safe but up above 50 they start to feel a bit dodgy. I suspect there isn't much difference coming off at 45 v 50


----------



## Jimidh (26 Oct 2015)

50.6 mph down Alpe D'Huez last month - awesome feeling. Could have gone faster but there were too many cars to pass.


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> 50.3mph this year, down Cefn Bryn in the Gower. Regularly hit mid 40's around here though. There's a hill whichever way you ride.


Might pass each other one of these days perhaps


----------



## Caskman (26 Oct 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Just looking at a response from my post re' the Lake District (someone reached over 40 mph down Wrynose Pass)......it reminded me of when I cycled the Horseshoe Pass (North Wales) when I was 16 years old (52 years ago........NO FEAR at that age). My mate had a 'gizmo' for speed & distance that showed up to 40 mph and the needle was way over the top !!
> Nowadays......as soon as I reach 25 mph the brakes go on as I see danger now (potholes etc.) that somehow never existed back then .
> Got me wondering.............what crazy speeds have others reached and lived to tell the tale


A shade over 40mph and couldn't see much cos my eyes were streaming with tears from the wind.
Some of the speeds posted are impressive, I cannot imagine me ever going that fast, wouldn't trust my brakes or ability.


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2015)

52 mph from the ski station to the Spittal of Glenshee Hotel.

On the same stretch of road I once managed 17mph into a stiff head wind. Oh the joys of Audax riding


----------



## bpsmith (26 Oct 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Might pass each other one of these days perhaps


Quite possibly. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Oct 2015)

My fastest speed is probably about 50.4 mph. But that's only the relative speed. The true speed is probably something more like 1,300,000 mph.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Oct 2015)

You lot are seriously bonkers.
























45mph on a descent into Hawes. NEVER again!

Felt kinda duty bound to walk back up with a broom to clear the trail of brown stuff I'd left behind - induced by being OVERTAKEN by my then 14 year old son..


----------



## xzenonuk (27 Oct 2015)

only about 33 mph on my mtb 

stupid traffic lights and cars spoil it though im pretty sure that was about max for my highest gear.


----------



## bladesman73 (27 Oct 2015)

Mine was 48mph downhill whilst doing the shropshire 100 a few years ago..my knog speedo chip tht was on my front fork flew off halfway down!


----------



## Hover Fly (27 Oct 2015)

Fastest I know of is 58mph on Woodland Fell. Probably went faster when I was young and foolish, but had no computer. Most thrilling was coming down the north side of the Saint Gotthard pass when I caught up with and passed an express train*. Having the build of a dropper as opposed to a climber and being brought up in a hilly area by a father who would call me a cissy for using my brakes too much had its advantages.

*They don't go very fast on the Gotthard because of the way the line spirals.


----------



## Karlt (27 Oct 2015)

47mph downhill (well, it would be) from Halfway to Eckington (for the benefit of any Sheffield/NE Derbys types) - commute home. Never got that fast on a club run; the Sunday bike's a bit lighter and I tend to stay with the pack which contains quite a few people much more lithe than I; I've passed them freewheeling while they're pedalling away.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Feb 2016)

27mph down the hill at manor house. could probably make it 30mph then again im not that aero.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (7 Feb 2016)

43mph is still my fastest speed. Part of me would like to do 50+ but I'm not in any particular hurry to do that.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Feb 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> You lot are seriously bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had a similar situation a good few years back when going down one of the drops at ally pally on my old MTB. I didnt have a cycle computer to tell me how fast i was going but I was f**king bricking it all the way. That was when developed a wobble, tried to bunny hop on to a kerb and back onto some gravel, miscalculated the hop cuz i was going too fast. front tyre ended up smacking right into said kerb and i ended up almost being flung over the top of the handle bars.

I did land on my feet like a pro gymnast but because i still had so much forward momentum, I fell and ended up rolling a little ways down the hill. Ended up with a badly scraped knee and i didnt have a first aid kit on me at that time.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Feb 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> You lot are seriously bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pah.

Try skiing at 100kph/63mph.

That's scary.


----------



## iandg (7 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/segments/4531825

That's me at #2. If you look at my ride stats for the day maximum speed was 88.9kph (55mph) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/190709624#4479318343


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2016)

49.7mph. Ventoux. Averaged 40mph from top to bottom.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> https://www.strava.com/segments/4531825
> 
> That's me at #2. If you look at my ride stats for the day maximum speed was 88.9kph (55mph)
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/190709624#4479318343


Managed slightly faster, set the speed cameras off in a 50 zone. Down from J24(M62) towards Elland.


----------



## Siclo (7 Feb 2016)

90 kph (56 mph) dropping off Marchlyn Mawr, I'd like to break 100 kph at some point.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Feb 2016)

49.95 mph, dropping down the hill away from Luton (which is understandable - most people try to escape the place).


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2016)

Once you get outside your comfort zone, descending isn't fun. It's pretty scary. But the feeling once you've made it to the bottom makes it all worthwhile. The adrenalin rush and exhilaration is something else.

For me, once I hit 50, I'm outside my comfort zone....it just feels too fast


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2016)

A few years back I got over the 100 Km/hr mark. It was a descent of the col du Tourmalet, shortly after, I tried to repeat the trick on the descent from Ventoux. I screwed it up, and lost a lot of skin. Lesson learned.


----------



## united4ever (8 Feb 2016)

Wonder if and hiw often bikes set off a speed camera. Guess even a cyclist would be bulky ebiugh to trigger one.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Feb 2016)

united4ever said:


> Wonder if and hiw often bikes set off a speed camera. Guess even a cyclist would be bulky ebiugh to trigger one.


Cyclists, in general, don't provide much of a radar target, so to increase your chances ride next to another similarly inclined cyclist. Don't ride a carbon bike either. I've wondered about making a gilet from an old space blanket to increase my radar cross section.


----------



## Jody (8 Feb 2016)

united4ever said:


> Wonder if and hiw often bikes set off a speed camera. Guess even a cyclist would be bulky ebiugh to trigger one.



All you need are some decent rear facing reflectives and they will trigger given the right speed.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2016)

48.3 mph / 77.7 kph down Upcott Hill, Barnstaple.
I reckoned I was on for 50 mph+ but there was an oncoming car running wide at the bend at the bottom and the road was wet just before the bend.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2016)

united4ever said:


> Wonder if and hiw often bikes set off a speed camera. Guess even a cyclist would be bulky ebiugh to trigger one.


I often set off those systems that feed back your speed to you via a big digital screen. Only yesterday I was informed that I was travelling at a mind bending 18mph. There's one on my home-to-London route that I often set off at similar speeds. And no, this is not due to a car lurking behind me, I've checked. 

I've no idea what my fastest speed is. Not very fast. I don't recall ever seeing a "max speed" reading on my Garmin at the end of a ride in excess of about 55km/h.


----------



## Old jon (8 Feb 2016)

38 mph down the old Chevin last Friday. If the road was less corrugated, could add quite a bit to that I think, based on motor bike experience. I wonder if that is relevant to cycle stuff. Must give it a try . . .

I am not a big bloke, but I do set off the camera at the bottom of Pool bank, unless a nasty expression motorist slows me down.


----------



## hatler (8 Feb 2016)

46mph on three occasions on different rigs : -

Old steel tourer down Reigate Hill
Sabbath down the drag into Brighton on an FNRttC
Orange Evo2 (with knobbly tyres) and trailer bike at the same location (and we set the speed camera off)


----------



## cuberider (8 Feb 2016)

42 mph is my best (so far)


----------



## Winnershsaint (8 Feb 2016)

Fastest i can find on Strava is 39mph down White Hill into Henley on Thames. I too do not have the bravado of youth any more. As a kid living on the edge of the New Forest we'd all take our bikes to the top of Blissford Hill which was close by and race down there, either freewheeling or pedalling and not a helmet in sight. We'd also race back up and go down again. Race being a very loose description I might add


----------



## Reefcat (8 Feb 2016)

67Kph On a short hill close to home, good surface and straight


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Feb 2016)

Jody said:


> All you need are some decent rear facing reflectives and they will trigger given the right speed.


How so? I thought speed cameras worked using radar not visible light.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (8 Feb 2016)

united4ever said:


> Wonder if and hiw often bikes set off a speed camera. Guess even a cyclist would be bulky ebiugh to trigger one.


I used to set off the speed camera in Chideock on a semi regular basis. That was the fun part of that commute


----------



## Jody (8 Feb 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> How so? I thought speed cameras worked using radar not visible light.



Not sure but check out youtube clips of people setting them off. There was one guy who couldn't set them off on roller blades until he wore some reflectives. Been meaning to try it for a while but there are no speed cameras in the right locations round here.


----------



## burndust (8 Feb 2016)

43mph on the 1A in banff canada last year, big wide roads inspire confidence!


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Feb 2016)

Jody said:


> All you need are some decent rear facing reflectives and they will trigger given the right speed.



Not necessarily the case. On a FNRttC I've gone down Ditchling Road into Brighton wearing my Night Vision jacket, which is liberally covered in reflectives on the rear and not triggered the speed camera at 38 mph. I was matching the speed of a tandem further in front of me which did trigger the camera.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Feb 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Not necessarily the case. On a FNRttC I've gone down Ditchling Road into Brighton wearing my Night Vision jacket, which is liberally covered in reflectives on the rear and not triggered the speed camera at 38 mph. I was matching the speed of a tandem further in front of me which did trigger the camera.


Indeed, I think the reflectives thing is a red herring, or coincidence. 

I have mused about refilling a party popper with suitable lengths of tin foil, to be detonated in the manner of a chaff rocket at the appropriate moment.


----------



## hatler (8 Feb 2016)

I've triggered that camera and neither of us were wearing anything reflective, but there was metal corresponding to one and a half bikes whistling past the sensor.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2016)

Updated to 41.9mph a couple of weeks ago, down 'The Windmill' between Bramham and Clifford. I'd have to check to make sure though.
Thing is I reckon I can go faster on there but the road surface is a bit lumpy at that speed and it was a little bit damp. Must try it again in the summer...


----------



## Newman8 (8 Feb 2016)

Funny - was looking at some Garmin stats from this time last year - it claims a preposterous 68mph. I remember I was on the main A38 heading downhill from Dobwalls into the Glyn Valley with a very strong tailwind (quite a rare easterly), got narrowly overtaken by a lorry & then literally sucked along in its slipstream for a while before being spat back out & struggling to keep the bike from wobbling out from underneath me. Also think the GPS speedo may have been fooled as sometimes briefly loses signal there, but was pretty scary nevertheless! 

The fastest I get on my regular routes is usually the very bottom section of the Duloe to Sandplace hill (which quite frankly I've been trying to avoid ever since a fall in the wet & total loss of confidence last Autumn) & that's usually about 45mph & also scary!


----------



## Vantage (9 Feb 2016)

51mph on a 531 framed Peugeot road bike when I was in my early 20's. It was on a section of westbound Rivington Road that I like to call "The Downhill Bit". Following a very sharp right hand bend, it plummets straight down for 0.20 mile before requiring some heavy braking before a left bend and then twisting right again up a short hill going past a farm on the right.
A couple years ago not long after returning to cycling I tried to break my record using my trusty tourer 
47.5mph on the downhill bit from Great Knoll to Wards Reservoir (Rivington Road again). The panniers started flapping the bike about at around 45mph and my will to live overtook my will to go faster. Must be getting old.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Feb 2016)

One day, my Garmin claimed I reached mach 3 or thereabouts. The fastest real speed I've done, though, is about 50mph, once in my 20s, and once a few years ago. I'm not game to go any faster (I must also be getting old).


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2016)

I'll have to try narrow tyres.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Feb 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> One day, my Garmin claimed I reached mach 3 or thereabouts.



That reminded me - Garmin has me logged at 146mph on the hybrid off road through Parlington Woods last year. I was quite pleased with that...


----------



## lazybloke (9 Feb 2016)

I bottled out of a a very fast descent of the Chevin into Otley some years ago. Had nothing to measure speed at the time, so don't know what the max was.

Can still get up to 43-44 mph in the Surrey hills, but that seems to be my limit. It certainly makes the heart beat faster.


----------



## CliffAnger (9 Feb 2016)

57 km /hr. Not sure what that is in real money !


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2016)

CliffAnger said:


> 57 km /hr. Not sure what that is in real money !


35.4 mph.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Feb 2016)

49mph downhill near Mexborough six years ago. Not that fearless these days. But then the new mtb has disk brakes...


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

The fastest I can remember doing under my own steam, rather than downhill, was the mid 40s km/h on the Graveny Marshes drafting some uber fast person at the end of a FNRttC Whitstable.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> The fastest I can remember doing under my own steam, rather than downhill, was the mid 40s km/h on the Graveny Marshes drafting some uber fast person at the end of a FNRttC Whitstable.


The Breakfast Sprint. Makes ordinary mortals, such as you and I, collapse in a heap. I remember @Aperitif dragging me along there at much-too-fast-to-be-healthy-at-that-time-of-the-day mph. At least there's a beer at the end of it.


----------



## winjim (19 Sep 2016)

This is not my Garmin.


----------



## steve50 (19 Sep 2016)

One of my more recent efforts, Max 42.7mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/703615991


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2016)

winjim said:


> This is not my Garmin.
> View attachment 144548



Very difficult to find somewhere to do that sort of speed, where is it?

The fastest descent in the Peak District is probably Holme Moss towards Holmfirth with a good tailwind. You get a straightish km of about 13%.The fastest timed guy maxed out at 95kmh, a good chunk slower that whoever that was. That's from about 7,000 people's best times. I've managed a relatively modest 90kmh down there and that was a little unnerving


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2016)

63mph going downhill into Otley back in 2012.

Now it's about 35mph as I have wised-up after a big crash at speed.


----------



## SuperHans123 (19 Sep 2016)

On my Hybrid, 38.6 MPH down Cefn Bryn in the Gower


----------



## Biff600 (19 Sep 2016)

8 mph OVER the speed limit of the road I was on. 

Not fast compared to some of the speeds on here, but potentially still quick enough to get a tug from Mr Plod and my legs slapped.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> 8 mph OVER the speed limit of the road I was on.
> 
> Not fast compared to some of the speeds on here, but potentially still quick enough to get a tug from Mr Plod and my legs slapped.


Out of interest, on what grounds were you stopped?


----------



## winjim (19 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Very difficult to find somewhere to do that sort of speed, where is it?
> 
> The fastest descent in the Peak District is probably Holme Moss towards Holmfirth with a good tailwind. You get a straightish km of about 13%.The fastest timed guy maxed out at 95kmh, a good chunk slower that whoever that was. That's from about 7,000 people's best times. I've managed a relatively modest 90kmh down there and that was a little unnerving


That's down Slack Hill near Matlock. Geezer had a van at the bottom waiting to take him back up, took him eleven tries to break the ton.


----------



## Biff600 (19 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Out of interest, on what grounds were you stopped?



I wasn't stopped, potentially I could have been though


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Sep 2016)

On my Hybrid! I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2016)

This was on my steel touring bike with panniers.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Sep 2016)

50.9mph on a downhill in Arran a few years back. I foolishly tried to beat a couple of pals and shot past them only to then have to brake very hard for the 90deg left hander coming at me fast. I was never going to make it so had to sit it up, and shot across the road into the grass embankment. Utterly stupid bit of riding which still embarrasses me.

GC


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 144565
> 
> This was on my steel touring bike with panniers.



Wow


----------



## steverob (19 Sep 2016)

I've recorded a max of 44.3mph, but my Garmin seems to misbehave at high speeds meaning I'm not entirely sure whether that is true or not.

I'll look back over my ride on Strava afterwards and find that on a fair few of the descents, my speed graph will suddenly have a little spike gaining me an extra 2-3 mph, with a similar sized dip on the graph about 100 yards later (I'm guessing to equalise itself out), before returning to its normal readings again. Quite often this spike happens at a point where the gradient is just tapering out, meaning I end up with a second peak on the graph that's faster than the first, despite the first one being taken at or near the steepest point of the descent.

The fastest I've done on a ride that didn't have one of these "blips" would be 43.8mph, which I've hit twice - once on the descent into Westcott on the A25 during RideLondon; and once down Marston Hill, between Oving and North Marston in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Sep 2016)

I went so fast my brain obviously didn't keep up, which explains why I have no memory of having gone at this speed.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Sep 2016)

42 MPH on Eaglesham Moor,on an MTB with 2.5" /2.3" tyre combo .
A road cyclist went past me though with a noise I can only describe as a whisper,so crikey knows how fast he was doing !!!!


----------



## bonsaibilly (19 Sep 2016)

49.5 mph, recently, on the hill outside of Llay.

I *may* have gone faster around Appley Bridge last year, it certainly felt faster, but no speedometer, and a scary wobble, so that will be the upper limit as far as I'm concerned! bb


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Sep 2016)

I arrived at RNAS Culdrose on a Peter Ross Trice
Caused much discussion about efficiency, so arranged a session on one of the service roads and have two " speeding tickets" from the MOD Police at 34 and 38 mph

I was much younger, had better hips and knees than now

My fastest is on the Catrike on the Isle of Wight Randonnee

With three wheels and hydraulic brakes you are much safer than two wheels, and on the South ide of the Island there are a couple of long downhills

64 mph, then decided it was time for a slow braking process to modify speed for the curve at the bottom


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I arrived at RNAS Culdrose on a Peter Ross Trice
> Caused much discussion about efficiency, so arranged a session on one of the service roads and have two " speeding tickets" from the MOD Police at 34 and 38 mph
> 
> I was much younger, had better hops and knees than now
> ...



I'm impressed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Sep 2016)

83.5km/h last week, from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucene. That's a FAST route. 

One of the others in my cycling tour group reached 91. He's one of those daring Brits.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2016)

So far on the same little stretch of hill I've hit 44 mph on the mountain bike and Montpellier and 45 on the Roubaix. There are hills here I could get faster on but this is quite a short stretch.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> Wow


It was down a long 20% downhill, known locally as the Dippers.
My riding buddy bottled it at 45 mph on his Cannondale Synapse.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2016)

Interesting how a recumbent gets on. You almost never see them in the Peak District but I saw one on Sunday on the Snake Pass. I'm a pretty fast descender (something like 10th out of 3,000 on Strava) but the recumbent easily beat my time down the Snake that day; something like 10% faster than me

I reckon with the right hill a recumbent could easily get over 100kmh


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2016)

winjim said:


> That's down Slack Hill near Matlock. Geezer had a van at the bottom waiting to take him back up, took him eleven tries to break the ton.



I've just had a look at the KoM on that descent. The fastest topped out at 106kmh. I love a good descent, but that's too fast. Having said that, I guess coming off at that speed or my fastest of about 90kmh won't make much difference to the outcome


----------



## snorri (19 Sep 2016)

Unfortunately, I had peaked and entered the downward spiral long before the arrival of affordable and practical speedometers.


----------



## Eribiste (19 Sep 2016)

Update from my previous efforts, I clocked a sporting 86.8kph, a gnat's privy member under 54mph a couple of Sundays ago, coming off the Malvern Hills down to Welland.

This required having the gentleman jewels on the top tube and a spot of vigorous pedalling.

https://www.strava.com/activities/708302689


----------



## Primal Scream (19 Sep 2016)

36 mph from Hogg hill in Hainault down the long staight hill that is forest road towards Barkingside. I had only been back on a bike for a short while after many years. I was riding a Triban 5 on its "maiden voyage"


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Sep 2016)

I've only just reached 40mph a couple of times, I probably could attain something a bit more than that if I pushed it, but I value my skin and teeth too much and besides, no-one will give me trophies or money if I reach 50. Oh and gravel and potholes really give me the willies at anything over 25, and the faster you go, the less warning you get.


----------



## bondirob (19 Sep 2016)

72.7kmh On Stampers Hill descent near Barnsley.
Plenty fast enough for me


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2016)

This happened last week on a 17% descent in Devon. Then I bottled it as I was running out of road very quickly. 

I've hit a fraction shy of 50mph on River Hill near Sevenoaks a few times but never cracked it before. 

Generally my problem is finding a road long enough to get up to real speed. Might have gone faster down Glencoe the other day but there was a stinking headwind to deal with. 

Think I was quicker in the Alps years ago too but didn't have a computer at the time.


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Sep 2016)

52mph, downhill (of course) on Eroica Britannia this year, on my 1974 Bianchi which I'd fitted with suicide levers just for the event!


----------



## 3narf (20 Sep 2016)

You lot frighten me!


----------



## bianchi1 (20 Sep 2016)

I did 35.8 following a derny yesterday. I forgot to stick my cadence sensor on but I reckon it must have been in the 130s. Interesting experience !!


----------



## 3narf (20 Sep 2016)

Isn't a Derny a folding stretcher in an ambulance?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2016)

3narf said:


> Isn't a Derny a folding stretcher in an ambulance?



I think thats a gurney.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I think thats a gurney.


----------



## 3narf (20 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 144685



QED!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2016)

3narf said:


> QED!


For petrol shortages!


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Just looking at a response from my post re' the Lake District (someone reached over 40 mph down Wrynose Pass)......it reminded me of when I cycled the Horseshoe Pass (North Wales) when I was 16 years old (52 years ago........NO FEAR at that age). My mate had a 'gizmo' for speed & distance that showed up to 40 mph and the needle was way over the top !!
> Nowadays......as soon as I reach 25 mph the brakes go on as I see danger now (potholes etc.) that somehow never existed back then .
> Got me wondering.............what crazy speeds have others reached and lived to tell the tale



Nothing to do with fear. Just experience and common sense. :0)


----------



## gasinayr (20 Sep 2016)

HLaB said:


> This thread comes up from time to time and is always fun. My fastest is still 47.6mph down the String Road on Arran; and if I could do that, I bet good descenders could easily do 60mph+ there :-)


You must have had your brakes on I've clocked 53 on same road on my touring bike, scary stuff!


----------



## al3xsh (20 Sep 2016)

Just over 51 mph coming down Loads Road into Chesterfield! It's 1 1/2 miles and lovely and straight. And best of all you can pretty much see anything else coming from the top.

I always run out of gears with a 50/11 but am grateful for the compact going back up!

The kom *averaged* 50mph!


----------



## *Dusty* (20 Sep 2016)

43.5mph on the return leg of the long Castelreagh road descent into Belfast at the Giro D'Italia event. 

Going up the same hill at the start was NOT a fun time in my life.


----------



## al3xsh (20 Sep 2016)

winjim said:


> That's down Slack Hill near Matlock. Geezer had a van at the bottom waiting to take him back up, took him eleven tries to break the ton.



That's definitely cheating! ;-)


----------



## GetAGrip (20 Sep 2016)

Last time I glanced at the speed reading on a decent downhill stretch it read 34.5 mph. When I stopped at the next junction while cruising the N Devon hills, this figure was staring back at me.



It has to be correct as it's there in black & white  If someone could explain it to me I'd be all ears


----------



## outlash (20 Sep 2016)

Primal Scream said:


> 36 mph from Hogg hill in Hainault down the long staight hill that is forest road towards Barkingside. I had only been back on a bike for a short while after many years. I was riding a Triban 5 on its "maiden voyage"



If that's your locale, you want to get over to high beach, Mott Street in particular.


----------



## NickTB (20 Sep 2016)

According to Strava it was 84mph on the millpond flat Marathon course!!


----------



## Primal Scream (20 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> If that's your locale, you want to get over to high beach, Mott Street in particular.


Thanks for the tip, i was over high beach a couple of weeks ago with my wife and our off road bikes. Nice sunny afternoon in the Royal Oaks garden with a couple of beers to follow. I live near Romford.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Sep 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> 83.5km/h last week, from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucene. That's a FAST route.
> 
> One of the others in my cycling tour group reached 91. He's one of those daring Brits.



My maximum on that route down from Mount Ventoux is only 55.4 km/h. Although I was on a Bickerton and the front wheel was starting to get a bit twitchy.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Sep 2016)

NickTB said:


> According to Strava it was 84mph on the millpond flat Marathon course!!



No way


----------



## NickTB (20 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> No way



Really?? Haha it's an obvious spike on Strava.

Would have been nice though....!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Sep 2016)

NickTB said:


> Really?? Haha it's an obvious spike on Strava.
> 
> Would have been nice though....!



Would be scary  
Everything would be a blur on your re-entry


----------



## NickTB (20 Sep 2016)

The stock Kenda's on the bike coped quite well though!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Sep 2016)

NickTB said:


> The stock Kenda's on the bike coped quite well though!



Pirelli P Zero's more like .


----------



## Ian H (20 Sep 2016)

A brief check shows 35mph on the fixed (67") and 54mph on gears. I have been faster: once clocked 44mph on the fixed, but I don't think I could do that now (it was probably about 20 years ago).


----------



## rovers1875 (20 Sep 2016)

46.8 a few weeks ago coming down Past Lords House farm, Whilpshire Rd, Rishton. Me and a mate came down from the Ski station on Cairngorm to Aviemore and he reckoned we passed 50, but I did not have a computer on the bike at the time so I could not confirm this. On both occasions it was arse sucking the saddle time.


----------



## winjim (20 Sep 2016)

al3xsh said:


> That's definitely cheating! ;-)


It was a downhill challenge, not an uphill one :-)


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2016)

I've topped out at 41.5mph here and 41.3mph here which isn't bad for the short downhill stretches we get in Suffolk.

I do have one Garmin data blip that shows 72mph on the flat.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> get a tug from Mr Plod



You are George Michael AICMFP


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2016)

rb58 said:


> 35.53mph. On 67" fixed gear.



There has to be a corollary thread for highest cadence...

I've never cracked 200rpm but have been close a few times.


----------



## Dibs (21 Sep 2016)

43mph for me. Coming down a relatively nice piece of tarmac within the 'Bathgate Alps'... 

Normally anything over 35mph and I'm panicking!


----------



## Ian H (21 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> There has to be a corollary thread for highest cadence...
> 
> I've never cracked 200rpm but have been close a few times.


I have in the past, but age has stiffened my sinews (or something like that). 180 still possible, but painful. I think there is a cadence thread somewhere.


----------



## Dark46 (22 Sep 2016)

Which ever way you look at it its over 50mph


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Which ever way you look at it its over 50mph
> View attachment 144939


Any idea why the difference?


----------



## Dark46 (22 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Any idea why the difference?


No but on every ride the graph seems to be different to the numbers. Im thinking of try a different computer sometime in the future


----------



## Nibor (22 Sep 2016)

Did 35 mph on the hybrid (PX London road) felt surprisingly steady and controlled and not at all scetchy the same speed on my road bike feels much more scary.


----------



## Old Steve (22 Sep 2016)

40.7 mph coming down from the trundle at goodwood, good fun but strangely also quite scary...don't think I will be doing it again.


----------



## CycleD (22 Sep 2016)

32.1 MPH going down a short hill, maybe 200/300ft... on my Hybrid... I always want to go faster but panic...lol


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2016)

gasinayr said:


> You must have had your brakes on I've clocked 53 on same road on my touring bike, scary stuff!


Probably I'm a descending wuss


----------



## Wolfie4560 (22 Sep 2016)

36.4 on the hill into South Wingfield. I bottled it then....


----------



## Onthedrops (23 Sep 2016)

34.1 mph and the bike was smooth, but so was the road. No fear and I was surprised at the recorded speed after doing it.
Up to then it was 32.3 mph and it felt fast. Usually get on the brakes if I feel I'm overdoing it as I'm older and wiser and do know that bike spills hurt even more at my age!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> There has to be a coronary thread for highest cadence...


FTFY


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

GetAGrip said:


> View attachment 144704
> 
> 
> It has to be correct as it's there in black & white  If someone could explain it to me I'd be all ears


You rolled backwards at the junction and the sensor got confused?

On a ride earlier this week, my wife's GPS device registered a max speed of 79mph. Mine only a little over 20. I didn't realise I'd left her that far back at any point


----------



## steve50 (24 Sep 2016)

Strava clocked me at 54.3mph some time ago, I have never managed to achieve that sort of speed since, I think the best I have managed is 42mph downhill with a following wind.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Sep 2016)

I cant seem to get over 40MPH on a down hill before i spin out or decide to just tuck in and keep at that speed . 25.59 MPH is my fastest so far for 10 miles .


----------



## CycleD (26 Sep 2016)

32.6 mph going down a short steep hill which at the bottom has a very sharp turn on a blind bend so braking for me is a must... if the hill carried on straight i probably would be hitting between 35/40 mph.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Sep 2016)

Fast enough that I couldn't hear Mrs BFB screaming on the back


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2016)

Apparently 74mph last Wednesday out on a ride with @Salty seadog.
















I may have forgotten to turn off Map My Ride on the train


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apparently 74mph last Wednesday out on a ride with @Salty seadog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was some seriously hard work.


----------



## adamangler (26 Sep 2016)

About 45 down Holme moss. But 35mph is really my comfort limit. Start to reach for the brakes after that


----------



## Winnershsaint (6 Jul 2017)

81.5kmph Col d'Ornon
71.2kmph Alpe d'Huez
75.2kmph Les Deux Alpes
67.3kmph Cote de Garcin

Follows a 50kmph decent from Vaujany Ski Station. First Alpine descent. Scary! Got better as week went on.


----------



## hoopdriver (6 Jul 2017)

Low 80s (kilometres - don't recall exact figure) on a tourer coming down a pass in the Vosges during the summer of 2000. Scared myself silly.


----------



## Winnershsaint (6 Jul 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> Low 80s (kilometres - don't recall exact figure) on a tourer coming down a pass in the Vosges during the summer of 2000. Scared myself silly.


The Alpe descent was probably the scariest due to the hairpins. 1 hr 45 to get up 20mins to get down.


----------



## Alan O (6 Jul 2017)

I've no real idea because we didn't have any way of measuring it back when I was at my peak in my youth, but it was certainly down the Chevin into Otley in Yorkshire - it was about the only time I could spin out on my big Campag road race chainwheel, and had to overtake cars. It must have been 40mph or more.

Recently, 30.4mph last weekend - on a long downhill.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jul 2017)

48mph descending Glenshee during LEJOG.

If I'd realised I was that close to 50mph I'd have pushed on a bit, but I was too busy hanging on for grim death to risk a glance at my Mio.



Graham


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2017)

I did 35mph on my trike yesterday being only 6 inches off the ground it felt like more


----------



## hoopdriver (6 Jul 2017)

numbnuts said:


> I did 35mph on my trike yesterday being only 6 inches off the ground it felt like more


I hope you brought an ice pack for your smoking hot knees...


----------



## Ys123 (6 Jul 2017)

37.5mph on the half mile stretch of -4.8% gradient outside Kearsley station.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2017)

127 km /h


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jul 2017)

I've skied faster, 101kph, than I think I've cycled ~66kph.


----------



## SuperHans123 (9 Jul 2017)

40mph down the big hill on the Cotswolds Heart Foundation bike ride.
On my 'weighs a ton' Specialized Roll Elite hybrid.
Clung on for dear life!
Bike would have gone quicker but just too narrow a track with some undulations meant I had to brake a bit for fear of death.


----------



## razabbs (10 Jul 2017)

46.5mph at some point coming down around Snowdon


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

Managed to add another to my 50+mph list

Mount Road into Marsden https://goo.gl/maps/V6yZyptxw352

Maxed at 80.6 which is 50.08 in old money


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jul 2017)

52.1mph down Cefy Bryn, Gower, last month. Just have to watch out for Sheep!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

So to broaden the discussion....

When you watch the big pro cycling tours they always show them descending some mountain pass at 60+mph. I'm pretty fearless on descents and amongst the quickest on the really fast ones around here. But I can't get up to the pro descent speeds.

So why is that? I don't think their descents are steeper. they don't seem to be pedalling at all at those speeds. So are they more aero? Or maybe the bikes are more aero? I can only think it is some aero advantage they have


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Jul 2017)

Dave7 said:


> Just looking at a response from my post re' the Lake District (someone reached over 40 mph down Wrynose Pass)......it reminded me of when I cycled the Horseshoe Pass (North Wales) when I was 16 years old (52 years ago........NO FEAR at that age). My mate had a 'gizmo' for speed & distance that showed up to 40 mph and the needle was way over the top !!
> Nowadays......as soon as I reach 25 mph the brakes go on as I see danger now (potholes etc.) that somehow never existed back then .
> Got me wondering.............what crazy speeds have others reached and lived to tell the tale



The year was 1999. Silly speed down Wrynose Pass and I lost control when my bike shimmied and chucked me off. I broke two ribs and a piece of grass pierced my lip. Weird injury but it looked cool in a tribal kind of way.

I was ill in the pub at the bottom (Wool Packer?) from the shock and my bike was trashed beyond repair. The Crud Catcher mudguard was the only salvageable gubbins from the whole thing.

Speed? How the hell do I know. All I know, it hurt.


----------



## SuperHans123 (11 Jul 2017)

bpsmith said:


> 52.1mph down Cefy Bryn, Gower, last month. Just have to watch out for Sheep!


I got up to almost 40 on that hill last year freewheeling down on my hybrid.


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jul 2017)

snertos999 said:


> I got up to almost 40 on that hill last year freewheeling down on my hybrid.


That's impressive freewheeling.

Once you get to 45mph, you have to really pedal hard to gain anything further, as it's not that steep.

Cadence of around 140rpm that day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2017)

105 mph. Or that is what the gps sat on my desk said yesterday


----------



## BikeCurious (12 Jul 2017)

42.3 mph somewhere between Whichford and Lower Tadmarton in the Cotswolds.


----------



## mjr (12 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So why is that? I don't think their descents are steeper. they don't seem to be pedalling at all at those speeds. So are they more aero? Or maybe the bikes are more aero? I can only think it is some aero advantage they have


OTTOMH a combination of more aero (including squatting on the top tube), low-rolling-resistance tyres (which may have been stored and run-in for the optimum time) and slicker bearings set just so.


----------



## si_c (12 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> OTTOMH a combination of more aero (including squatting on the top tube), low-rolling-resistance tyres (which may have been stored and run-in for the optimum time) and slicker bearings set just so.


Plus closed roads where they dont have to worry about traffic.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Jul 2017)

bpsmith said:


> That's impressive freewheeling.
> 
> Once you get to 45mph, you have to really pedal hard to gain anything further, as it's not that steep.
> 
> Cadence of around 140rpm that day.


It is made of mainly scaffolding though!


----------



## froze (13 Jul 2017)

63 mph (101.389 KPH), assuming my then older tech bike computer was correct. I live in America and was riding down Tram Way in Palm Springs California when I reached that speed. I may or may not have gone faster but those times were before bike computers so there is no way to know, so 63 mph is as fast as I've gone since bike computers that I know of.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jul 2017)

We had 48.8mph the other day on the tandem. It was a long, straight hill.


----------



## User10119 (13 Jul 2017)

40-something-I-can't-remember, on one of the rolling bits on the Dun Run in 2010. Because I was on the back of a (sturdy and somewhat well-loaded with panniers, my really rather hefty self stoking and a pilot who outweighed me, just) tandem with no access to the brakes and therefore had no control over descending speeds....


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jul 2017)

A fairly pity full 35 mph. The hills around here are lumpy rather than long, so I usually run out of hill before I can reach a respectable speed. Going to have to visit somewhere with some proper long descents.


----------



## bikepacker (13 Jul 2017)

If my cycle computer is correct according to the maximum speed reading I reached 52 mph descending Mont Ventoux.


----------



## Rupie (13 Jul 2017)

My fastest down hill is 49.4mph down Fish Hill, in the cotswolds. I do have a randon set of 4 rides where i broke the 1500mph barrier, but i'm sure thats not correct.

As for speed on the flat, I can manage a constant of at least 36mph on the sprint home into my village. There is a hump bridge about 2 miles out and the road is just very so slightly down, you can't tell if you walk the pavement but it just gives a great advantage over the two miles, and the prevailing SW wind does nothing but help more.


----------



## albal (24 Jul 2017)

49.8mph. Loaded touring somewhere in Colorado. On the Transam


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jul 2017)

Around 38mph, according to the 'you're exceeding 30mph by this much' sign on the run into Brighton on last year's BHF London to Brighton. Scared the bejeepers out of me, but when bike and rider weigh that much, physics takes over!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Jul 2017)

bikepacker said:


> If my cycle computer is correct according to the maximum speed reading I reached 52 mph descending Mont Ventoux.


Let me guess: the 12% downward grade section going down to Malaucene? I reached 51.5mph on that bit.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> A fairly pity full 35 mph. The hills around here are lumpy rather than long, so I usually run out of hill before I can reach a respectable speed. Going to have to visit somewhere with some proper long descents.


Can get that going down the nearby main road, freewheeling. We've a few long un's you could try!


----------



## Threevok (25 Jul 2017)

48 (point something) on a very long steep road section. 

Not bad on a GT Avalanche.

Couldn't possibly go any faster as my legs were spinning out - even with a 48t big-ring


----------



## bikepacker (25 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Let me guess: the 12% downward grade section going down to Malaucene? I reached 51.5mph on that bit.



You are probably right. It was somewhere on that descent.


----------



## Lozz360 (25 Jul 2017)

45 mph only last night. Bayworth lane from Boars Hill just south of Oxford.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2017)

52 mph on the A470 after the climb out of Blaenau in Snowdonia. Good surface wide straight bit of road with no side roads to worry about. The KOM on Strava hit 74mph on it. 

https://www.strava.com/segments/1267710?filter=overall


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> 52 mph on the A470 after the climb out of Blaenau in Snowdonia. Good surface wide straight bit of road with no side roads to worry about. The KOM on Strava hit 74mph on it.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/1267710?filter=overall



Good bit of road that. Hard in the car.


----------



## KnackeredBike (25 Jul 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> 52 mph on the A470 after the climb out of Blaenau in Snowdonia. Good surface wide straight bit of road with no side roads to worry about. The KOM on Strava hit 74mph on it.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/1267710?filter=overall


Call me cynical but I never trust KOMs when they claim it was with a "sidewind". You would have to be sodding crazy to go 70mph with a sidewind.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Good bit of road that. Hard in the car.



The climb after Blaenau to get there on a hot day is pretty unpleasant.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Call me cynical but I never trust KOMs when they claim it was with a "sidewind". You would have to be sodding crazy to go 70mph with a sidewind.


You have got to be crazy to go at 70mph on a push bike period.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> 52 mph on the A470 after the climb out of Blaenau in Snowdonia. Good surface wide straight bit of road with no side roads to worry about. The KOM on Strava hit 74mph on it.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/1267710?filter=overall



Looks like that 74mph was a tracking blip, but he had extended stretches around 63mph which is mighty fast. Regarding a "safe" descending speed my thoughts are that it won't make much difference if I come off at 40, 50 or 60. It isn't going to be pretty. Funnily enough, doing 45 feels easy and relaxed. But get above 50 and everything seems to be flying past too quickly. Can't imagine what 63 feels like, my fastest is 56 which was "exhilarating"


----------



## User482 (25 Jul 2017)

The descent from Dundry Hill to Chew Stoke is proving quite fruitful at the moment - I had 50 and 52mph on my last two rides. My scariest was hitting 50+ off Waddington Fell a few years back on my ancient steel Thorn - the frame felt like it was flexing and I struggled to hold any kind of line. Lord knows how the pros used to descend on bikes like that. My all time record is 56mph down Jubilee Tower near Lancaster - that was interesting.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2017)

In the days of Avocet 'computers' (more accurate than GPS...........)
Post 1994, as it was on my Dyna-Tech 755Ti
Deciding to go for it, down East Chevin, into Otley

_ 61 'point something' MPH
_
As much as anything, I still remember the blurring vision, & streaming eyes
Let alone hoping that nothing came out of the car-parks
Braking like hell, upon getting to the bridge, over the bypass

Telling myself never to be so stupid again........................... which worked, until I next took the same route


----------



## Kajjal (25 Jul 2017)

On road just over 50mph , not concentrating on a steep downhill. Front wheel started to unweight and carefully dropped speed once I noticed. Not a good idea.

Off road hit mid 40's mph on a fire road, again due to not paying attention. Had to let bike find its own way over where logging lorries had rutted the fire road and round a corner. Luckily I stayed on. I have never repeated the I am going to die feeling after this !


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jul 2017)

50 at last  But rather annoying as it was on the road bike and not the TT bike ! And there was roadworks on the down hill that stopped me doing well over 80


----------



## Cavalol (26 Jul 2017)

Just over 45 down Kelsall hill near Chester, and not far off the same approaching Broxton roundabout from Harthill, both on road bikes. Best (that I know about) on the mountain bike was circa 36mph on Fire Road in Delamere Forest.
Quite tempted to see what my 29er will do down Kelsall, but not sure if that's a good idea on a mountain bike.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> 83.5km/h last week, from Mont Ventoux down to Malaucene. That's a FAST route.



Back in 2005 I hit 56 mph on the same bit of road down to Malaucene. What an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2017)

Paulus said:


> Back in 2005 I hit 56 mph on the same bit of road down to Malaucene. What an adrenaline rush.


Yes, that bit of road has all the right ingredients:

steep
smooth
fairly straight
long enough to build up lots of speed


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Good bit of road that. Hard in the car.


I have fond memories of taking bikes on the Ffestiniog railway to Blaenau with my dad and then racing the train back when I was 15. No bike computer, so no idea of top speed, but it was fun.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2017)

KneesUp said:


> I have fond memories of taking bikes on the Ffestiniog railway to Blaenau with my dad and then* racing the train back when I was 15. *No bike computer, so no idea of top speed, but it was fun.


Which won?


----------



## KneesUp (26 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which won?


We did, of course - but not by much!


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Jul 2017)

I don't really go by speed, but rather a differential between wind speed and speed; measured by the speed my hood that doesn't roll away brilliantly flaps.
It once was flapping so fast it whistled.


----------



## Siclo (26 Jul 2017)

User482 said:


> My scariest was hitting 50+ off Waddington Fell



Descending into Newton or Waddington? Into Waddington is fantastic. I recall dropping into Newton years ago and bunny hopping the cattle grid at about 40mph, I will never figure out how I made the corner, felt like I was in the air forever. An adrenaline is brown moment.


----------



## User482 (26 Jul 2017)

Siclo said:


> Descending into Newton or Waddington? Into Waddington is fantastic. I recall dropping into Newton years ago and bunny hopping the cattle grid at about 40mph, I will never figure out how I made the corner, felt like I was in the air forever. An adrenaline is brown moment.


Into Newton - I've never ridden it the other way round. 84.5 kph according to my Garmin.


----------



## SuperHans123 (26 Jul 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> 52 mph on the A470 after the climb out of Blaenau in Snowdonia. Good surface wide straight bit of road with no side roads to worry about. The KOM on Strava hit 74mph on it.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/1267710?filter=overall


WHAT A LIAR


----------



## al3xsh (30 Jul 2017)

52.1 mph today! Lovely straight hill I can pretty much see the bottom of.







(KOM top speed is over 60 ...) 

A


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2017)

A new best for me of *44.3mph*, coming down Farnley Park into the Wharfe Valley.

I think I _could_ have gone a bit faster as it didn't feel like the 52/11 was spinning out, but there wasn't enough road left 
Hydraulic discs = good


----------



## Cronorider (12 Aug 2017)

Well my fastest recorded speed is 61.8 mph, but in my younger pre-computer days I can think of times where I may have topped that


----------



## xzenonuk (12 Aug 2017)

according to strava theres a few times where iv'e hit 40 mph on my mtb..... no idea how lol


----------



## bpsmith (14 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Well my fastest recorded speed is 61.8 mph, but in my younger pre-computer days I can think of times where I may have topped that


What sort of hefty descent are we talking about, to top 61.8mph?

Very impressive!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Aug 2017)

My fastest recorded speed will be a few years from now, but I'm not sure if I can brag about it yet, because even though I just finished that ride, it hasn't started yet.


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Aug 2017)

Reached 84kph down Waterloo in the days before strava. Hit over 80 several times. It's a nice long decent where I could go faster with a bigger gear. 
The descent of Gibraltar range is more exhilarating as there's lots of bends. I've touched 70 kph down there.


----------



## Cronorider (14 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> What sort of hefty descent are we talking about, to top 61.8mph?
> 
> Very impressive!



Touring in the King mountain range of California, I was riding secondary roads with signage saying, "NO TRUCKS OR TRAILERS ALLOWED", due to the pitch. Grades are labeled up to twenty percent on these hills and they are extremely fast going down.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Touring in the King mountain range of California, I was riding secondary roads with signage saying, "NO TRUCKS OR TRAILERS ALLOWED", due to the pitch. Grades are labeled up to twenty percent on these hills and they are extremely fast going down.


Nice long steep descents then. Lovely!


----------



## macky (14 Aug 2017)

54mph down hill. Had to slow as a car pulled out. Keep meaning to go back and try again but I'd have to cycle up the hill afterwards


----------



## Con (14 Aug 2017)

Oh the irony went through all my Strava results and the fastest I went was on a slow ride/pub crawl with the wife I think all the beer must of made me brave. Ps it was down a verrrrry steep bank I just didn't touch the brakes


----------



## viniga (15 Aug 2017)

According to Garmin top speed I hit was 122kph with a couple over 80kph. But I think these are def dodgy data spikes. 68.6kph seems a bit more realistic as that's just about the speed where I s*** myself.


----------



## andrew_s (15 Aug 2017)

lazyfatgit said:


> Hit over 80 several times. It's a nice long decent where I could go faster with a bigger gear.


Generally speaking, once the speed goes much over 45 mph/70 kph, you'll go faster crouched down and getting aero than you will pedaling in a normal position


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Aug 2017)

andrew_s said:


> Generally speaking, once the speed goes much over 45 mph/70 kph, you'll go faster crouched down and getting aero than you will pedaling in a normal position



That's my experience too, just that a bigger ring or faster legs might get me up to speed a wee bit sooner.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2017)

andrew_s said:


> Generally speaking, once the speed goes much over 45 mph/70 kph, you'll go faster crouched down and getting aero than you will pedaling in a normal position





lazyfatgit said:


> That's my experience too, just that a bigger ring or faster legs might get me up to speed a wee bit sooner.


Which would be better then, aero position or higher gear(220 inches)?


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which would be better then, aero position or higher gear(220 inches)?


Better eyesight, so that I could get lower without having to stick my head up to see. Coasting is much more fun than pedalling like a loon. Especially when the speed wobbles start....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

Hit 45.4mph today and didn't even pedal or get on the drops. Reckon it could be a 50mph hill if I did it properly.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hit 45.4mph today and didn't even pedal or get on the drops. Reckon it could be a 50mph hill if I did it properly.


Uphill!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Uphill!!



Not quite


----------



## rivers (17 Oct 2017)

I hit 40mph once. Going downhill. I didn't like it.... I can hit about 25-27mph on a flat, with a tailwind if I'm really going for it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not quite


Just thought you'd taken advantage of the weather.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2017)

On a another note there is one of those signs that tell you your speed. It is on a flat road in a 30 mph zone not far from home. Recently installed. Provides amusement as I try and beat my previous best for the sign. Shame it is so close to the junction as with a longer run up...


----------



## si_c (18 Oct 2017)

53mph going on a hill in Dalby forest, down a fairly steep incline, on a road I'd never ridden before. In road conditions that are best described as slimey. Stupid Stupid Stupid.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Oct 2017)

si_c said:


> 53mph going on a hill in Dalby forest, down a fairly steep incline, on a road I'd never ridden before. In road conditions that are best described as slimey. Stupid Stupid Stupid.



I did 49.6 down there. Which perhaps helps to explain why I managed to stop and "others" didn't


----------



## si_c (19 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I did 49.6 down there. Which perhaps helps to explain why I managed to stop and "others" didn't


I didn't have any problems stopping. I'd already involuntarily decided to stop riding my bike.


----------



## Polocini (19 Oct 2017)

99.7km/h on the Gavia Pass. Didn't matter how much I moved about I couldn't crack the 100. That was on 23mm tyres. Since changing to 25mm I haven't got above 90. 

AL


----------



## petek (19 Oct 2017)

Anything above about 10mph and the dog starts whining in his basket.


----------

